# HR20-100 Owners: Are we just out of luck? No VOD, No CE, What gives?



## vestaviaScott (Dec 1, 2003)

Should I just ask Directv to swap my 100 for a 700??? I'm missing out on all of these cool features just because I was unlucky recipient of the wrong model???

I'm paying the same as 700 users, but I'm not getting the same benefit.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Err, there WAS a CE, this past weekend, for the 100, that enabled VOD. Perhaps there will be another chance to get it, this weekend.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

vestaviaScott, be patient. It's true that the HR20-100 gets updates later, but to date there has not been one feature of the HR20-700 that hasn't made it to its little brother.


----------



## Mykroft (Aug 27, 2007)

vestaviaScott said:


> Should I just ask Directv to swap my 100 for a 700??? I'm missing out on all of these cool features just because I was unlucky recipient of the wrong model???
> 
> I'm paying the same as 700 users, but I'm not getting the same benefit.


I know how you feel. I also have an HR20-100 and have been watching these forums for weeks for a CE that I could get. This past weekend was the first, and DOD was enabled!

I'm guessing they're shifting their focus now to the -100 model from the -700 now that it has gone through alot of testing. Look out for a potential CE for the -100 again this weekend.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

You only get a 700 if you paid $299 for your HR20. Everyone who got a discount gets a 100 and can wait for all the cool stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vaguy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> You only get a 700 if you paid $299 for your HR20. Everyone who got a discount gets a 100 and can wait for all the cool stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just so no one gets confused as you laugh out loud - this is not true. I received free HR20-700, free slimline install, and free H20-600


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

vaguy said:


> Just so no one gets confused as you laugh out loud - this is not true. I received free HR20-700, free slimline install, and free H20-600


Agreed, I got a 100 because it was the top one on the stack of receivers that the installation guy had.

He had several of each and had no idea they were different (models).


----------



## GatorDeb (Oct 26, 2007)

Would I have to pay anything to swap the 100 for the 700?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

GatorDeb said:


> Would I have to pay anything to swap the 100 for the 700?


Yes... it would be like getting a new receiver.

And there is no guarantee that you would get a 700

Again:
The HR20-100 will be getting DoD... so will the HR21-700.


----------



## winestein (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the HR20-100. A buddy came by and force downloaded the software with the VOD feature for me. I don't yet have the unit networked, but I plan to connect it via a wireless bridge or adapter. What I have now is that I see the 'On Demand' menu option, but when I select it I get nothing. I also cannot access channel 1000. I thought I might at least see a list of available VOD shows.

So will I now be ok to just get the unit network connected and then the VOD shows will appear on the menu, or is there anything else I need to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

winestein said:


> I have the HR20-100. A buddy came by and force downloaded the software with the VOD feature for me. I don't yet have the unit networked, but I plan to connect it via a wireless bridge or adapter. What I have now is that I see the 'On Demand' menu option, but when I select it I get nothing. I also cannot access channel 1000. I thought I might at least see a list of available VOD shows.
> 
> So will I now be ok to just get the unit network connected and then the VOD shows will appear on the menu, or is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

You need to get it networked and connected to the internet and wait. Once it is connected to the internet DirecTV will find you and activate your account. It could take a couple of days or a couple of weeks to happen. But you cannont call DirecTV CSR's, they will not be able to help. You just have to wait.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

winestein said:


> I have the HR20-100. A buddy came by and force downloaded the software with the VOD feature for me. I don't yet have the unit networked, but I plan to connect it via a wireless bridge or adapter. What I have now is that I see the 'On Demand' menu option, but when I select it I get nothing. I also cannot access channel 1000. I thought I might at least see a list of available VOD shows.
> 
> So will I now be ok to just get the unit network connected and then the VOD shows will appear on the menu, or is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> Thanks!




You do realize that the software version he forced down for you is intended for TESTING purposes... not just to get the software feature for free?

I highly recommend that you read the stickies in the CE forum to understand what is now expected of you, since you have the CE version of the sfotware.

PS: Because you are on the CE version, all of your comments/questions about the version... need to be in that sub-forum... not here


----------



## winestein (Oct 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You do realize that the software version he forced down for you is intended for TESTING purposes... not just to get the software feature for free?
> 
> I highly recommend that you read the stickies in the CE forum to understand what is now expected of you, since you have the CE version of the sfotware.
> 
> PS: Because you are on the CE version, all of your comments/questions about the version... need to be in that sub-forum... not here


Sort of. I have been following his progress as a beta tester and he has explained a lot to me and has gotten me started because I was interested in beta testing as well. I am a software engineer and have done beta testing for MS and others, so I hope I will be able to contribute to your efforts.

He did not mention to me about the CE forum or stickies though, just told me to go to dbstalk. I'll check out those areas now, thanks.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> You only get a 700 if you paid $299 for your HR20. Everyone who got a discount gets a 100 and can wait for all the cool stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Actualy it is not true, both recievers are almost Identical except the front "Ring light" and the HR20-100 has a hard drive that is about 20 gigabites larger then its brother the 100 is made by RCA / Thompson and the 700 is made by Pace. but in my experiance I have seen alot fewer problems with the HR20-100s then the 700. but they both have the same features I personaly have a 100 and have never had to do more then reset it a few times over the past year, besides you can look at it this way all the 700 users have worked out the bugs for us.:grin:


----------



## dsheehan87 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> You only get a 700 if you paid $299 for your HR20. Everyone who got a discount gets a 100 and can wait for all the cool stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Directv hands out REFURBISHED HR20-100's to idiots like me who pay them $299. fricken joke. 3 weeks ago... Could have went to BestBuy and payed 299 and got a 700.

And to sepcifically target only the 700 for this feature is POOR business and to FORCE people to upgrade their equipment every 2 years is POOR business. Some great developers they must have who need to work on one code stream at a time.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

All HR20-100 users, yes DOD is neat but the content isn't very good so far so you're not missing too much. If the content was better (IMO) DOD would be awesome.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

I got VoD on my -100 this morning after a 12-day wait. It seems to work OK, but the listings features and current content are seriously awful:

- The categories shown on the menu are a mish-mash of genre and video-type, e.g. HD on the same list as Action/Adventure. Why should locating content be any different than for broadcast and PPV content? In fact, why should VoD be logically separated from broadcast/ppv at all? All that's really needed is an icon in the Info in Search results that indicates that a show will be downloaded.

- VoD has the Channels I Receive problem to a massive degree: it shows literally hundreds of channels that I do not receive, in any list of content. This is stunningly stupid and annoying programming by DTV. A really lousy implementation.

- There should be folders for Series shows - why should I have to scroll thru every episode of every soap on the air as an individual line entry?

- The selection offered at this time is offal. If this is representative of what DTV will be offering, they are throwing away the opportunity to become the only real competitor to Netflix. IMHO, they ought to be offering: 
a) HD content, since the feature only works on HD boxes. I couldn't care less how long it takes to download a movie, since it will happen overnight anyway. Watching SD TV now is like B&W after color was widely available - almost unwatchable.
b) Long-tail content. They should be offering 25,000 movies - every cult flick ever filmed. The VoD service is perfect for delivering the not-very-popular movies that hardly anyone watches, and there are a LOT of such unfulfilled needs, as Netflix has demonstrated. 
As an example, years ago I told my Tivo to look for the original Italian Connection, from the 50s, with Michael Caine - it has not been broadcast. I'd pay to download and watch it.

So bottom line is that right now VoD is more of an placeholder for (hopefully) useful function to come, rather than any sort of commercially-viable offering. It's a beta test, at best...


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> You only get a 700 if you paid $299 for your HR20. Everyone who got a discount gets a 100 and can wait for all the cool stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I got a FREE HR-20-700 for Free and now have VOD!!!

So this comment is not True!


----------

